# Invoice over 12 months old



## PQR (2 Dec 2008)

Hi, I have just been told that there is an invoice on its wayfor goods we received about 14/15 months ago.  We had asked for the invoice as soon as we got delivery of the goods but had received nothing.  At this stage we thought we wouldn't get an invoice.  Can you tell me if I have any argument about the length of time around receiving invoices.  It was for heating equipment in the house we built.  At this stage I would like to negiotaite the final invoice downwards.  At the moment I still don't know what the final amount is as we are due to get it on Friday next?


----------



## sam h (2 Dec 2008)

I take it you recieved the goods & you have no issue with them?

It seems like you have decided since they did not invoice you immediately, you assumed you would not be invoiced ?  While is it bad parctice on behalf of the supplier, I understand they have up to 6 year years to forward the invoice (could be corrected on this).  While is can be annoying not to get the invoice immediately, there was nothing to stop you calling them again to say you wanted to settle up as soon as possible.

Is there any particular reason you feel you should get a discount ?  You have in effect, gotten 14month interest free credit.


----------



## mathepac (2 Dec 2008)

sam h said:


> ... I understand they have up to 6 year years to forward the invoice (could be corrected on this).  While is can be annoying not to get the invoice immediately, there was nothing to stop you calling them again to say you wanted to settle up as soon as possible.
> 
> Is there any particular reason you feel you should get a discount ?  You have in effect, gotten 14month interest free credit.


Agreed.

This question has been asked and answered many time on AAM (beaten to death?). OP, try doing a search on here for more answers and information.


----------



## PQR (2 Dec 2008)

I do have an issue with the heating system which is causing me serious problems and huge electricity bills and we have been meeting this guy on & off over the 12 months and everytime asked him for the invoice.  Under no circumstances have I not been chasing him so do not be under any illusion in that respect as your posting suggests that this could be the case.  The fact of the matter is that I had asked and everytime I was told he would come back to me and now 3 weeks before Xmas he announces he has an invoice.  My guess is that business is not going well - and now he is looking for his money which I can understand but I plan to renegotiate the invoice not only because he has been late sending it to us but also due to the issues I have had with the product and I just wanted to see if there was anything around his lateness with the invoice which would be in my favour - I think its a fair question.


----------



## sam h (2 Dec 2008)

That is a completely different situation as you have on-going issues with the heating system. (you're initial post appeared that you have had no contact since you initially asked for the invoice and you made no reference to having any issues with the system).

If there are on going issues, I would write to them and detail the issues (which I'm sure is is aware of) and indicate that you will be happy to pay the bill once the issues have been sorted and you have been offered some form of discount for the inconvience.  

Though, if the issues have been ongoing for so long, you may want to seek legal advice first.


----------

